# Barter Kings



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Well, they've already got Storage Wars... Then Shipping Wars... Now Barter Kings from A&E. I will definitely check this show out.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

LOL...I swear I was going to post about this show today!


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

pmyers said:


> LOL...I swear I was going to post about this show today!


But ofcourse!


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Watched 1 episode last night. Ughh. It's definitely not drawing me in like Storage Wars and Shipping Wars did. I don't know that I see this show getting a second season unless it gets a lot better.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I watched 1 episode: the one where the one guy trades up for a Hummer golf cart and the other guy trandes for a horse.

I actually enjoyed it. It is a very interesting concept.

I did notice that these guys seem to own some type of pawn shop or 2nd hand store (I'm not sure) which I'm sure helps them.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I did notice that these guys seem to own some type of pawn shop or 2nd hand store (I'm not sure) which I'm sure helps them.


The second episode was a bit better. It showed how one guy traded up and then cashed out. I get the fun in trading up for bigger and better things, but at some point, you can't barter food from the grocery store.

I wonder how long it takes them to actually find barter matches?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

There was a true story a few years ago where a guy started with a paperclip and ended up with a house. I suspect that was the genesis of this show.

http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2006-04-16-paper-clip-barter_x.htm


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I did go back and watch the first show and they did explain that these guys run a "trade shop" so that would certainly help vs the avg joe.

I liked that episode because the one guy did actually "cash out" and make some money instead of just trading for something he wanted.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Some of the deals on this show make it look like the guys on Pawn Stars are being very generous with their offers. Seriously, trade a jukebox for the world's most basic welder? 

Between that guy's wife complaining about the welder having no wire and the premium golf cart maker blowing off the "cold air balloon" in a manner that obviously could've been done over the phone, the show seems more fake than reality. I'm not seeing a reason to watch. At least on Pawn Stars the items are interesting to hear about and Storage Wars/Shipping Wars have amusing characters to view.

Step 1: Take piece of **** you don't want and trade it for another, more valuable piece of **** you don't want.
Step 2: Repeat step 1 as needed
Step 3: ???
Step 4: Profit or magically get something that you actually want, because you're on a reality TV show


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

watched the last 2 episodes:
I really enjoy this show.

I really was LOL'ing over the NIPPON GAKKI!!! It still cracks me up this morning.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

ElJay said:


> Some of the deals on this show make it look like the guys on Pawn Stars are being very generous with their offers. Seriously, trade a jukebox for the world's most basic welder?...


but the thing is, that jukebox wasnt' worth anything to the owner. It had probably sat in his garage for years and never been used (much like the pool table that I sold dirt cheap). The welder can actually make him MONEY!. And very few people would have $1000 in cash to buy it from him.

That holds true for most of these trades.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Anybody knew watching? I really do love this show. The guys are really likable and I love the trading.

I'm sure a lot is staged or recreated, but it is still entertaining.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I'm sticking with it. They are definitely likeable. They also seem to have a lot of toys. 

I wonder how many trades get rejected that they offer, and how many accept their lopsided ones because they are on tv (and will accept a slight loss to be on tv themselves).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Frylock said:


> I'm sticking with it. They are definitely likeable. They also seem to have a lot of toys.
> 
> I wonder how many trades get rejected that they offer, and how many accept their lopsided ones because they are on tv (and will accept a slight loss to be on tv themselves).


yeah..I'd actually LIKE to see a trade get rejected now and then or them come out on the short end of the stick and see how they handle that.

I do wonder how they make rent/profit (like somebody else mentioned earlier). You can't pay rent/payroll by solely trading. I'm assuming they really do sell things out of that store but are just downplaying that aspect as it doesn't fit in with the show.


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

That one guy sure is making some $$ as a cast member. He's been an appraiser on Storage Wars, then a buyer on Baggage Wars, now on Barter Kings.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DanB said:


> That one guy sure is making some $$ as a cast member. He's been an appraiser on Storage Wars, then a buyer on Baggage Wars, now on Barter Kings.


What guy is that? I watch all of those and haven't noticed any xover.


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

pmyers said:


> What guy is that? I watch all of those and haven't noticed any xover.


I think its Billy (I dont watch Baggage Battles or Barter Kings) except when flipping channels. When I was flipping last week, I saw him on Barter Kings creepily talking about some $100 toy gun.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

pmyers said:


> watched the last 2 episodes:
> I really enjoy this show.
> 
> I really was LOL'ing over the NIPPON GAKKI!!! It still cracks me up this morning.


That was hilarious. His partner must try and do that to him all the time.

I still have "bah bam" running through my head.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DanB said:


> I think its Billy (I dont watch Baggage Battles or Barter Kings) except when flipping channels. When I was flipping last week, I saw him on Barter Kings creepily talking about some $100 toy gun.


OK. I know exactly who that guy is and have seen him on American Pickers (with the eye patch) and then on Baggage Battles, but I have NEVER seen him on Barter Kings.


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

pmyers said:


> OK. I know exactly who that guy is and have seen him on American Pickers (with the eye patch) and then on Baggage Battles, but I have NEVER seen him on Barter Kings.


well, maybe it was a commercial for something else, but I know the channel banner said Barter Kings.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1161787/

I wonder how many other of these folks are actors?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DanB said:


> well, maybe it was a commercial for something else, but I know the channel banner said Barter Kings.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1161787/
> 
> I wonder how many other of these folks are actors?


To be clear, he is absolutely a real antique store owner who also happens to be an actor. He is NOT an actor playing an antique store owner. Big difference.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

pmyers said:


> To be clear, he is absolutely a real antique store owner who also happens to be an actor. He is NOT an actor playing an antique store owner. Big difference.


What's funny is it seems he is an antique store owner, who is also an actor, and when he acts, he plays an antique store owner. Not a real stretch for him.

I have never seen him on Barter Kings though. It's possible it was an ad for Baggage Battles.


----------



## peacebringer (Jul 7, 2012)

I find the show amazing what they can turn stuff into over time. They are good salesmen though for sure. I don't think an average person could really duplicate what they do. They are skilled at it. I would like to see some failures or other things as well. The formula may get old fast.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

peacebringer said:


> I find the show amazing what they can turn stuff into over time. They are good salesmen though for sure. I don't think an average person could really duplicate what they do. They are skilled at it. I would like to see some failures or other things as well. The formula may get old fast.


I agree that I would like to see some failures. The only thing that came close was that beer sign that he said took a few weeks to get a response.

What about the times they buy a motor with a cracked head or something?

I also like seeing the failures on Storage Wars and other shows!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

pmyers said:


> I agree that I would like to see some failures. The only thing that came close was that beer sign that he said took a few weeks to get a response.
> 
> What about the times they buy a motor with a cracked head or something?
> 
> I also like seeing the failures on Storage Wars and other shows!


Everyone wants to live in the fantasy world though. We live for the what ifs and that is what these shows provide. It would be like having a show about the lottery and seeing the people who spend $100 in scratch off, spend hours to scratch and only win $5 from it. We want to see the winnings!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Einselen said:


> Everyone wants to live in the fantasy world though. We live for the what ifs and that is what these shows provide. It would be like having a show about the lottery and seeing the people who spend $100 in scratch off, spend hours to scratch and only win $5 from it. We want to see the winnings!


I disagree when it comes to shows like this and Storage Wars. I would like to see the failures, because I know they exist (especially anytime Craigslist is involved) and they are just part of the process.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Just like Storage Wars killed the cheap storage locker business, this show is killing people that trade on Craigslist. 

I like to trade stuff I don't use or want anymore for other stuff I could use but have no money for. I have been doing it long before there was even a public internet, but this show has people thinking they can trade their hunk of junk for a Porsche instead of expecting a even trade.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

well...be careful what you wish for eh?

1st episode with the girl and her purse....that was totally fake!
2nd episode with the shotgun THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!! That was great to see and great to see how they recovered.

Please Barter Kings....no fake drama (or at least get people that can sell it because that young girl was horrible).


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Yes, the purse thing was beyond ridiculous. I liked how he lost money on the trade (believable) but then traded up beyond belief. Their trades need to be more realistic. I just don't buy that they can always trade so well in their favor.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Him saying "I'll be able to trade this up easily" was horrible. He would never say that infront of somebody.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I know that Laurence and Sally have a store in LA and the nutcase (Berry ) from Storage Wars goes there sometimes, But I don't remember Billy on other shows, but I'm blind


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Well, now we know Antonio used to be a male dancer. That was unexpected!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I continue to LOVE this show. I can watch/listen to Antonio and his Turrets all day!

NIPON GAKI
GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE!


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

The turkey one was hilarious! I love it when he tries to explain about it, but then ends up saying GOBBLE GOBBLE while doing so.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

My favorite was the Nipon Gaki guitar becuase Steve kept saying it on purpose to try and set him "off".


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Anybody still watching? I still love the show. I like the new hour format with longer trade strings.

Not sure about the forced addition of the "hot chick".


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Ofcourse I am still watching it. I also like the longer episodes. It feels less forced. I also like the failed trades. Shows that things don't always work out as well for them.

The new girl definitely feels forced.


----------

